# Caravel Coffee



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Plugged it in and fired it up to check it was working. Took it to bits first - bit annoyed I had to resort to using needle nose pliers to remove a circlip securing the shower screen

With a thermoprobe in the water tank, it's possible to pull shots at any temp you want. This one was 25grms from 12grm dose at 94c - really great espresso.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Is this a new (old) toy?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

It's nearly older than me and that's saying something.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

They are open boiler proper machines from the 50's to the 70's. You are not a proper coffee buff jonc until you have one


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I nearly bought one that was on here a while back just to try - but I held off.

I've seen a few of you chatting about them before - and I'm curious - being low (or at least old) tech - do they really make good espresso?

Not sure I'll ever be a proper coffee buff dfk!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

They make proper coffee ok. The skill levels needed are tolerable as long as you do the basics right and don't mind Mr Heath Robinson helping out


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> They make proper coffee ok. The skill levels needed are tolerable as long as you do the basics right and don't mind Mr Heath Robinson helping out


Therein lies the problem: doing the basics right!


----------



## aFiercePancake (Dec 8, 2013)

The trick with Caravels is not the quality, it is the quantity. They are one of the more forgiving lever machines and can produce shots nearly equal to the best lever machines I have used. The shots are the size of a ristretto, however, and I find myself trying to finesse just a little more... Often to the detriment of the shot. If you can live with the shot size, they are wonderful.


----------

